# Plum bloom or mildew on these honey frames?



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

They sat in a closed tub for a few months before I touched them. Here's how they look now. Is it some sort of mildew or just plum bloom?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks normal to me wax gets that sort of color so it isn't bright after a bit in storage.

The honey should be fine for you or the girls.


 Al


----------

